# Best Broker for Trading US stocks/Options from Australia



## Trader345 (26 March 2017)

Hey all,

Currently in the process of learning how to trade (2-3months in now), but I think I'm at the point where I need to turn the theory into practice. I have been looking into US options and I like the leverage and the risk management it can provide.

I've been looking at OptionsXpress and Interactive brokers (IB) and both seem appealing to me. Of the two which would people here say is better/easier to use and provides good quality data/charts? Which has cheaper fees? I did read that IB lets you deposit in AUD which would be less of a headache when it comes to bank fees. Is this true?

also any other brokers that are just as good or better?

Thanks!


----------



## Bodzhar (17 July 2017)

Howdy Trader345, 

It's been a while since you made this post so I'm sure you've settled on a platform now and just wondering which way you went?

I'm in a similar position to, just starting out in learning how to trade options and looked at both IB and OptionsXpresss but the big issue for me is getting slugged on FX.

I know OptionsXpress wont accept funds from 3rd party transfer services which means I'm up for an extra 4% cause I have to use my Oz bank account to wire them the funds and do they sting you big time on the conversion rates!!


----------



## drewster (1 February 2018)

Trader345 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Currently in the process of learning how to trade (2-3months in now), but I think I'm at the point where I need to turn the theory into practice. I have been looking into US options and I like the leverage and the risk management it can provide.
> 
> ...



Hi Trader345,

I am interested to hear how you went? I am in a very similar position as yourself.

Thanks,
Drew


----------

